# Looking For Outback 28Rsds



## cjsx5 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello,

We are hunting for an Outback 28RSDS (2006-2008) in the Midwest. We like the models with the U shaped dining area. If you are upgrading or just getting out of your trailer let me know.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cjsx5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are hunting for an Outback 28RSDS (2006-2008) in the Midwest. We like the models with the U shaped dining area. If you are upgrading or just getting out of your trailer let me know.
> 
> ...


We have a 2008 (late 2007) 28RSDS that we were planning on trading in to the dealer when we pick up our new 301BQ. It's got the all white cabinets, Fawn interior, U-shaped dinette and one sofa in the rear (two entry doors). All cleaned up, unloaded and ready to go. We're in Los Angeles though....


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We are just putting our 2006 RSDS on the market because we are just too busy with kids activities (and getting worse). Unfortunately it does NOT have the U-shaped dinette. We are looking at pricing it around $14,500. Let me know if you are anyone you know are interested. We are located in Canton, MI.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I have our 2005 28RSDS up for sale right now for $12,000. Can be seen here on Craig's List. I am located in Central East Coast Florida. Call if interested!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 2007 28RSDS for sale in chicago area. PM me if interested. u-shaped dinnet, lots of mod's.


----------



## joepittsburgh (Sep 21, 2011)

Johnny K said:


> We are just putting our 2006 RSDS on the market because we are just too busy with kids activities (and getting worse). Unfortunately it does NOT have the U-shaped dinette. We are looking at pricing it around $14,500. Let me know if you are anyone you know are interested. We are located in Canton, MI.


We are looking for 28 rsds. We live in western pa so we could make the trip to Canton. Do you ahve some photos yet?


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Joe, I sent some via email last night. Let me know if you got them.

Thanks,

John K.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

found this one on CL here in the east 2005 RSDS for $2150 
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tid/2603080935.html


----------

